# Landesverband Sächsischer Angler, ein positives Beispiel



## Ralle 24 (2. Juni 2015)

Zur Abwechslung möchte ich mal ein positives Beispiel für Verbandsarbeit zeigen.

Der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler bringt wohl in regelmäßigen Abständen eine Zeitschrift für seine Mitglieder heraus. Hier die jüngste Ausgabe:

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/user_content/files/Fischer_u_Angler/2015_2_FuA.pdf

Sicher ist auch in Sachsen nicht alles Gold was glänzt, und insbesondere hinsichtlich des DAFV ist man in der Vergangenheit hin und her geschleudert. Nun scheint man jedoch einen Kurs gefunden zu haben und den auch beizubehalten. So steht es jedenfalls zu lesen.

Die Zeitschrift ist informativ, abwechslungsreich und trifft in vielen Belangen die Interessen der Angler. So stellt man sich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Mitgliederinformation vor.

So etwas würde man sich auch von einem Bundesverband wünschen, alleine es bleibt beim Wunsch. Es ist nahezu peinlich, dass ein Bundesverband nicht einmal ansatzweise in der Lage ist, seine Mitglieder in ähnlicher Weise zu informieren. 

Der säsische Landesverband scheint jedenfalls verstanden zu haben, dass man mit den Geldern der Mitglieder sinnvolleres machen kann, als sie einem der Selbstbefriedigung und des Selbstbetruges erlegenen Bundesverband in den nimmersatten Schlund zu werfen.

Gut gemacht.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Landesverband Sächsischer Angler, ein positives Beispiel*

naja, ich bin da (noch) skeptisch.

Schliesslich tragen gerade die Sachsen mit die Hauptschuld am unseligen DAFV (neben vor allem Brandenburg, Bayern und dem Rheinischen), als sie nach der "Erpressung" der Brandenburger (wir gehen aus dem DAV raus, wenn die Fusion nicht kommt, wir wollen auch nur 2 Euro Beitrag (Anmerkung: grins, die Erhöhung wäre mehr als verdient!!) dann auch umgekippt sind).

Klar ist nun wohl aber, dass das Präsidium kündigen wird beim DAFV.

Was per se alleine noch keinen guten Landesverband ausmacht, aber sicher ein richtiger Schritt ist.

Ob und in wie weit die jetzt in der Zeitschrift zu lesenden Dinge umgesetzt werden (auch der Verband und die Vereine als Dienstleister für Angler, nicht als Herrscher - schon lange eine unserer Forderungen), wird sich zeigen...

Auch wenn ich die Sachsen mit für die Hauptschuldigen am DAFV halte und immer noch die gleichen Leute da an der Macht sind, die das verbrochen haben, scheint der Druck der Basis groß genug gewesen zu sein, dass die sich bewegen mussten.

Warten wir ab, ob das weiter in die richtige Richtung gehen wird - oder ob wieder irgendwann die Angler wieder verraten werden wie beim umkippen damals bei der Zustimmung zur (Kon)Fusion.

Ganz ehrlich:
*Ich würde mich schweinisch freuen*, wenn man zukünftig über den sächsischen Landesverband nur noch Gutes und anglerfreundliches zu berichten hätte - also ran!!









PS:
Verbandsclaqueure mögen mir jetzt übertriebene Skepsis vorwerfen. 

Aber seid mal ehrlich:
Nach dem, was die Landesverbände mit der Installation des DAFV und der Zeit davor (also in den letzten 5 - 7 Jahren) sich da an Anglerfeindlichkeit, ignorieren von Warnungen und Inkompetenz geleistet haben, das kann man so schnell nicht vergessen oder ad acta legen. 

Es liegt nun alleine an den (Landes)Verbänden, bei denen zum Großteil ja immer noch die gleichen Haupt- und Ehrenamtler tätig sind, die den DAFV "verbrochen" haben, mit "tätiger Reue" zu zeigen, dass sie auch anders können.

Im Sinne der Angler und des Angeln allgemein.

Nichts würde mich mehr freuen - und ja, ich bin da noch skeptisch!
Zu viel haben die in den letzten Jahren verbockt, zu wenig für Angler und das Angeln getan........



PPS:
Und wenn man sieht wie z. B. Brandenburg gar nix schreibt über den DAFV in seiner Zeitschrift, MeckPomm mit Brillowski weiter stramm zum DAFV steht laut deren Blatt und der VANT in Thüringen laut Veröffentlichungen ebenfalls, Westfalen-Lippe sogar die Beitragserhöhung mittragen will und der Rheinische wieder mal umgekippt ist und die Kündigung zurückziehen will, dann muss man leider auch konstatieren, dass eine Schwalbe noch keinen Sommer macht...


----------



## Rotbart (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Landesverband Sächsischer Angler, ein positives Beispiel*

[... dass das Präsidium des LVSA
bevollmächtigt wird, erforderlichenfalls in diesem Jahr
fristgemäß die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV zu beendigen.]

Was genau fällt denn unter "erforderlichenfalls"? Und wann ist es nicht erforderlich, die Mitgliedschaft zu beendigen? Weiß man das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Landesverband Sächsischer Angler, ein positives Beispiel*

Funktionärshintertür, um die Angler nochmals zu verraten??????

Der Beschluss der Kündigung steht jedenfalls erstmal!

Wenn nicht das Präsidium bis zum 31.12.2015 aufgrund erheblich veränderter Entwicklungen der Verhältnisse im Dachverband zu der Einschätzung gelangen würde, dass wegen "erheblich veränderter Entwicklungen" eine Kündigung (oder deren Rücknahme) zu späterem Zeitpunkt der Delegiertenkonferenz erneut zur Entschließung vorgelegt werden soll.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Landesverband Sächsischer Angler, ein positives Beispiel*

Und was "erhebliche Verbesserungen" beim DAFV sein können, hat uns schon Reiner Gube vom Rheinischen gezeigt (hat ein Pöstchen da bekommen, ganz plötzlich "graust der BV nun keiner Sau mehr" und der LV war wieder auf Linie).

 Jede Kündigung freut mich, aber bevor eine solche nicht zu 100% umgesetzt ist, bleibe auch ich skeptisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Landesverband Sächsischer Angler, ein positives Beispiel*

Naja, dass man als Angler den Verbänden (ob Land oder Bund) sinnvollerweise nicht zu viel Vertrauensvorschuss entgegen bringen kann, das hat sich sicher schon rumgesprochen..

Dennoch sollte man solche ersten Schritte begrüßen, gerade bei einem LV wie bei den Sachsen, die mit Hauptschuld tragen, dass der DAFV so installiert werden konnte (und hoffen, dass nicht wieder Angler und das Angeln verraten werden)..


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Landesverband Sächsischer Angler, ein positives Beispiel*

Bleibt zu hoffen, das der LAVB auch noch aus seinem selbst erwählten Koma erwacht.
Ich bin noch immer voller Hoffnung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Landesverband Sächsischer Angler, ein positives Beispiel*

hoffen und harren..............................


----------

